# LIFE With Rock Stars . . . and Their Parents



## Meanderer (Jan 27, 2015)

*Famous Rock Stars . . . and Their Parents*

A gallery of rock legends -- Clapton, Zappa, Elton John, Grace Slick and more -- and their totally square, totally sweet parents.

http://time.com/3517247/life-with-rock-stars-and-their-parents/







Frank Zappa in his Los Angeles home with his dad, Francis, his mom, Rosemarie, and his cat in 1970.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 27, 2015)

Purple Really? Who was the interior designer, YUK!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2015)

In 1970 Rose Clapp shows off her tea service and Eric Clapton, her rock-god guitarist grandson, Surrey, England.


----------

